# Weatherspark.com bites the dust



## abc (May 8, 2016)

I've been using weatherspark.com for the last couple of years. It shows in graphic both the GFS, NAM and Canadian model all at once. 

But sadly, they're turning the graphic part of their site off because they're losing money due to using the wrong map interface. 

I got lazy and haven't looked at any of the source of those data. Those of you who're more into it, can you share what you know of the TRUE SOURCE of the models? 

I pay attention to the weather not just in the winter. I also use it as a starting point for my summer activities (kayaking, surfing, cycling). Losing a good weather site is kind of a big blow to my planning capability.


----------



## yeggous (May 9, 2016)

abc said:


> I've been using weatherspark.com for the last couple of years. It shows in graphic both the GFS, NAM and Canadian model all at once.
> 
> But sadly, they're turning the graphic part of their site off because they're losing money due to using the wrong map interface.
> 
> ...



I never worked with the CMC data, but all the NOAA data can be found here:
Live: http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/products/
Recent archive: http://nomads.ncdc.noaa.gov/data.php

The WMO standard file format for NWP data is GRIB. It can be a real pain in the ass if you're not experienced working with it.


----------



## yeggous (May 9, 2016)

abc said:


> I've been using weatherspark.com for the last couple of years. It shows in graphic both the GFS, NAM and Canadian model all at once.
> 
> But sadly, they're turning the graphic part of their site off because they're losing money due to using the wrong map interface.
> 
> ...



CMC data was very easy to find:
https://weather.gc.ca/grib/index_e.html

Don't waste your time looking for ECMWF data. They don't give their data away.


----------



## abc (May 9, 2016)

Well... I don't want to work a second career as a meteorologist!

So I guess I won't be "working" with any of the raw data. I was hoping there're more user friendly presentation of the data, either from the source or weather web sites that uses the data. (e.g. I know wunderground.com are primarily based off the GFS model)

I got spoiled a couple years ago with the Winn and the ski weather site he worked on. And then weatherspark.com which is simply a generic weather graphing site. Now both of them are gone, I feel pretty sad about the whole situation.


----------



## yeggous (May 9, 2016)

abc said:


> Well... I don't want to work a second career as a meteorologist!
> 
> So I guess I won't be "working" with any of the raw data. I was hoping there're more user friendly presentation of the data, either from the source or weather web sites that uses the data. (e.g. I know wunderground.com are primarily based off the GFS model)
> 
> I got spoiled a couple years ago with the Winn and the ski weather site he worked on. And then weatherspark.com which is simply a generic weather graphing site. Now both of them are gone, I feel pretty sad about the whole situation.



Oh so you don't want the TRUE SOURCE after all. The next closest is:
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## abc (May 10, 2016)

> Oh so you don't want the TRUE SOURCE after all.


Guilty as charged. 

I'm interested in seeing the different forecasts, without having to spend time to dig through the data each and every time. 



> The next closest is:
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/


Thanks. But I can't see the forecast from the other models...


----------



## yeggous (May 10, 2016)

abc said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the different forecasts, without having to spend time to dig through the data each and every time.
> 
> ...



That site will get you all the American models. You'll need to go elsewhere to get those from other countries.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 12, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Don't waste your time looking for ECMWF data. They don't give their data away.



That's why I try to follow some "renegade" weather folk on FB.


----------

